# Transfert Mac => iPad: Le point



## Chrisdfr (26 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iPad que je synchronise habituellement depuis mon mac à la maison. Mais il m'arrive souvent d'avoir à transférer des images et des ebooks (pdf ou cbr) depuis d'autres Mac, donc certains encore sous 10.6. Je parle donc de transfert dans le sens Mac vers iPad. Je voudrais faire le point sur les possibilités les plus efficaces à ce jour. 

- Je sais qu'iTunes est la référence depuis le Mac qui sert à synchronise l'iPad. Mais par défaut, c'est le Mac qui gère l'iPac qui contient ma configuration. Je crois savoir qu'il existe un moyen de récupérer un ID sur l'iTunes de ma maison pour le copier sur un autre  Mac à utiliser qui va ainsi "simuler" l'iTunes de la maison. Hélas, c'est une solution trop acrobatique pour que je puisse l'utiliser sur les autres Mac que le mien.

- Il existe aussi des explorateurs de fichiers mais je les trouve un peu trop "bas niveau" dans le sens où on peut facilement déposer des fichiers au mauvais endroit ou mettre en danger le système dans la mesure où on ne sait pas trop où on intervient

- Il existe SyncPhoto mais qui ne marche pas sur 10.6 et qui ne concerne que les photos

- Cloudreaders marche bien mais là, c'est seulement pour les livres. 

Existe t il une autre solution plus optimale selon vous ? (via le câble dock:usb ou wifi)


----------



## lineakd (29 Septembre 2014)

@chrisdfr, regarde avec l'app goodreader et le logiciel goodreaderusb.


----------



## Chrisdfr (29 Septembre 2014)

Merci pour l'information

Cependant, Goodreader App a l'air payant. Je souhaiterais un gratuit


----------



## lineakd (29 Septembre 2014)

@chrisdfr, 2,69... Sinon l'app documents readdle (gratuite) mais transfert en wifi avec un navigateur sur l'ordi.
Une autre app serait filebrowser mais à 5,49.
Tu peux aussi te servir du cloud (dropbox, icloud, etc...) ou d'un nas avec certaines apps.
Il y a aussi les périphériques en wifi comme certains disque durs ou certains boitiers de partage de clés usb ou de mémoire sd.


----------



## Chrisdfr (29 Septembre 2014)

Oui effectivement ça reste raisonnable. Mais par principe je voulais  identifier une solution gratuite

L'idée était même de parvenir à identifier la solution et il me semble que Readdle convient bien. Juste une lacune, l'impossibilité d'effectuer des transferts par usb. Mais heureusement, il existe un logiciel tiers, gratuit, à installer sur le Mac "Readdle Wire" qui offre cette possibilité. On le trouve ici:

https://readdle.com/wire/

En tout cas merci pour ces informations. Ca permet de faire le point.


----------



## lineakd (29 Septembre 2014)

@chrisdfr,merci, je ne connaissais pas.


----------

